# Galadriel's voice



## Elaini (Oct 13, 2018)

It is said the Lord of the Rings that Galadriel's voice is "lower than womans wont" and has quite a lot of power with it while she still remains feminine, so which female singer (or female voice type) do you think is closest to her voice?

I have thought a few times that it's Miriam Stockley:






Or would it be someone like Helen Watts?






Or would you go as low as Alison Moyet?






Here's a few more options:

Annie Lennox. She also sang "Into The West".






Tarja Turunen. Though she's labeled as lyrical soprano (singing opera and metal), she still has a very dark tone of voice.


----------

